

DOM Comparator: A library to analyse and compare two HTML DOM trees - fleon
http://engineering.wingify.com/posts/open-sourcing-dom-comparator/

======
fleon
Further reading: [http://engineering.wingify.com/dom-
comparator/](http://engineering.wingify.com/dom-comparator/)

